# Cmrc



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Any derby results yet?


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

Derby results


1st #7 Carl Ruffalo
2nd #16 John Unbehaun
3rd #15 Jim Powers
4th #20 Steve Blythe
RJ #13 Steve Yzamp
Jam #10 Lynn Troy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Junbe !


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Burt Fosse said:


> Derby results
> 
> 
> 1st #7 Carl Ruffalo, George, 12 points National Derby List
> ...


Jack took 2nd with Bill Landau's dog, Moses. Jack ran the dog as a favor. Congratulations to RTF'r Bill Landau.

Moses and Carl's dog, George, are littermates. WHOOO HOOO! Way to go George and Moses!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Steve Blythe and Ruff.


----------



## HC Waterfowler (Jul 25, 2006)

Am callbacks?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

HC Waterfowler said:


> Am callbacks?



Am call back to the 3rd.

11
13
19
25
29
31
33
34
38
39
41
42
43
45
46
47
48
50
55
56
60
61


Hopefully I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual. Results


1st. #19 Mac / Lynn Troy
2nd. # 24 Harry/ Joe Tonko
3rd. # 14 Doc/ Bob Cusick
4th. # 34 Titan/ Chuck Meyer

RJ # 13 Finn/ Steve Blythe

J # 20 Jackson/ John Close
J # 9 Joe/ Rick Vanbergan 
J # 29 Tripp/ Dave Davis


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am callbacks to water marks, 11 dogs.

4/Bob zylla/pete
11/charlie hays/ethel
13/louie churak/yogi
25/mary castineyra/sky
31/charlie hays/dancer
42/carl ruffalo/win-d
45/randy spangler/rebel
46/joe tonko/ozzy
47/liz jerome/jack
50/roger weller/max
55/judy powers/kicker

Limited Open callbacks to water quad, 12 dogs
quad with 3 standup, 1 retired. Shot as long retired, medium standup, simulated flyer, live flyer. test dog handled.

70/Elle/jim beck
76/angus/dan sayles
7/regi/dave rorem
11/jerry lee/lynn dubose
18/flint/rorem
22/max/roger weller
28/edge/steve yozamp
40/willie/rorem
46/homer/ty rorem
57/dora/rorem
60/jersey/dave davis
62/schooner/rorem


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

OPEN RESULTS:

*1st - Schooner* - Owner - Frank/Rita Jones - *D.Rorem *- COMPLETES FC!!

*2nd - Edge* - *Owner - Brad Bellmore - Yozamp*--*COMPLETES FC!!!! WAY TO GO GUYS AND GAL!!!!!!!*

*3rd - Regi* - *Owner - Bob/Ann Heise* - *D. Rorem*

*4th - Jerry Lee* - *O/H Lynn Dubose*

*RJ: Willie -* Brady Oman - D. Rorem
*Jams*: *Homer* - Cindy Harbaugh ----Ty Rorem
*Flint* - Debra Ziegler ---- Ty(?) Rorem 
*Angus* - Paul Hanson ---- Sayles

*Big congrats to Brad Bellmore and Yozamp on Edge's title!!!* 

*Congrats to Rorem for another titled!!! *
*Looks like a great weekend!!*

Congrats to Bob and Ann, Paul, Sayles, Ty and Lynn!

Jennifer


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

No. 45 Rebel owner-handler Randy Spangler won the Amateur and qualified for the National Amateur. Congratulations to the BRC President!

Jack


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What are the other AM placements?

HUGE CONGRATS to Brad Bellmore and Steve Yozamp!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Amateur Result:*_

*1st - Sprangler*
*2nd - Ozzie - O/H Joe Tonko - COMPLETES AFC!!! WAY TO GO!!!!*
*3rd - Dancer - Charlie Hays*
*4th - Kicker - Judy Powers*

*RJ: Pete - Bob Zylla*

*J**ams:*
*Yogi - Louie Churack*
*Win-D - Carl Ruffalo*

_Congrats to all!!!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Carl and George for making the Derby list and to Randy and Mary Spangler for qualifying for the National AM!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lynn and Mac in the Q and the Americus crowd in the derby! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to:

Steve Yozamp, Brad Bellmore, & Edge
Dave Rorem, Bob & Ann & Regi! Way-to-go!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Jack took 2nd with Bill Landau's dog, Moses. Jack ran the dog as a favor.


:shock:

JACK! Way to go!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Frank ,Rita, Dave and Schooner way to go!!!! That is great news! Katie 




Jenn said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> *1st - Schooner* - Owner - Frank/Rita Jones - *D.Rorem *- COMPLETES FC!!
> 
> ...


----------

